# Can I see your rat cages?



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Can I see your rat cages?

Would appreciate a look at your cages, im not sure if I am going to go ahead and get two yet. I take ages to decide


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

There's a picture of one of mine on my website, on the "rat care" page. :2thumb:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

:2thumb:

Its actually a bit diff now, it has another corner litter tray for poops in the far corner and a swingy climby thing added on the right


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Quick replys in this section :notworthy:

How big is the base of the cage and how many do you keep in that one?

Thanks for the quick replys, Bobby


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I have had quite a few  Here are some pics


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

bobby said:


> Quick replys in this section :notworthy:
> 
> How big is the base of the cage and how many do you keep in that one?
> 
> Thanks for the quick replys, Bobby


Its a Ferplast 'Jenny' Rat Cage (google it)

Off top of my head its about 800x400mm base. I keep 3 females in it


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

This houses my two male rats. It's slightly different now cos there are tubes that I wasn't using in the beginning so they couldn't hide in them.

The shredded paper hanging from the top is one of my "boredom busters" cos they like to pull it down and take it to build nests with. Same with the little paper cup on the string. I put treats in that and they have to pull it up to get the treats out. And again with the home-made cracker on the floor that has little bits of smelly tuna flakes in so they have to chew it open to get at them.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Cool cages 

I am still unsure of what sex to get!

Do you find that they smell?
How often do you clean them out?
What kind of smell do they have?
Can you think of any down sides to owning rats?

I know im a pain but I really appreciate everyones input and advice, getting a pet is always a big decision!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My two boys are in my living room and it doesn't smell. If I stick my head in their cage, I can smell wee, but it isn't strong enough to carry into the room.

I waited a couple of days to find out where they did their business (it was the 2 back corners) and then put a litter tray in each corner. The right hand corner one they tend to pee in and the left hand corner one they tend to mainly poop in, so that never smells when I take it out. The pee one does and if I think it needs changing early then I change it mid-week, but more often I only need to change it every weekend. The substrate on the bottom is shredded card and that's always so clean that I only change it every 2 weeks.

I do put a couple of drops of vanilla essence in their drinking water - that is pure essence, not flavouring as I read somewhere that it helps keep the smell down a bit.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

my explorer when i first got it...its got alot more in it now as i succumbed to fuzzbutt:lol2:


----------



## Horatio (Jul 16, 2009)

Our rats live in Savic Royal Suites - we have 2 of them and they can house 15/16 rats each. We do have spares tho - 2 Jennys, a MAry and a cambridge (it's a hamster cage so is just used as a hosiptal cage). Oh and a meshed Nero 4 that we got for one when she had a spinal injury. 

Here are their Christmas cages.

The 'little rats' cage









The 'big rats' cage


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Heres the cage I keep 4 of my boys in, I bought this to introduce 2 new boys but they never got on so I had to split them.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

bobby said:


> Cool cages
> 
> I am still unsure of what sex to get!
> 
> ...


I have heard that males are more relaxed and affectionate but unrinate and therefore smell a bit more. Females are manic and into everything but smell a bit less and arent so 'cuddly'. If mine are anything to go by then the latter is certainly true! They are insane and dont stop rushing about, but they are still friendly 

I dont think they smell too bad. Mine are in my bedroom, which is pretty small and I clean them out weekly. My GF says she can smell it, but I think its just a slight ratty smell, nothing pungent. I actually quite like it:blush:

The only downside is the extra work in looking after them, entertaining them and cleaning them, but thats the same with any pets 



feorag said:


> I waited a couple of days to find out where they did their business (it was the 2 back corners) and then put a litter tray in each corner. The right hand corner one they tend to pee in and the left hand corner one they tend to mainly poop in.


Mine are the same, they poop in the bottom tray and pee more in the top tray, but they also like to sleep in the top tray too! :roll: :lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

All rats urinate, male or female. I've never noticed a difference in smell, if anything, my girls are dirtier (but perhaps I've just got lazy girls). :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Crownan said:


> Mine are the same, they poop in the bottom tray and pee more in the top tray, but they also like to sleep in the top tray too! :roll: :lol2:


Same as mine! They use the left hand poo tray for poo-ing and nest build *and* eat *and* pee in the right hand one! :roll:


----------



## leeky (Mar 25, 2009)

This is mine..it looks a bit bare because i took this photo when i first put it together..it's more of a jungle in there now!


----------



## ChokolateLatte (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is mine, it houses my four boys and changes every week with what hammocks and toys are in it, though I have lazy boys so they tend to just laze around. 

I keep being tempted to get a bigger one but then remind myself if I had bigger I would add more rats as can't resist them and four is enough really considering I am their favourite 'toy' at free range time. Four boys is enough in my jumper at once running around!


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

bobby said:


> Cool cages
> 
> I am still unsure of what sex to get!
> 
> ...


 
I have found the girls...well there nuts, mad, and you can have good fun with them esp with a feather on a stick (like cat toys!) drive mine nuts that does.

The boys are my shoulder rats and quite often i fall asleep with them there then wake up two hours later and they are still there.

You can house train rats! but with males they scent you so little drips can often be seen and cant really be helped! Rats dont smell providing you clean them! I fully clean mine every three days, and spot clean daily. I hate any form of smells so with this it ensures there is none. Also the hammocks are washed weekly. And replaced when ever destroyed :lol2:

down side to owning them. some times you can get one in a million who hates you. is the devles spawn! mine is marleigh the mean! you cant go near her with out getting bitten and shes very good at splitting fingers open with in seconds!!! Has taken along time to get along with the rest of the girls But she is a pet shop rat and not from a breeder! so if possible always purchase from a well established breeder!

heres my girls cage, i dont have one of the lads, but its similar in the amount of hammocks and toys (although the what was once a hut...is now eaten and destroyed is now just somthing to chew on!)










on top is just a poorly rat cage, i have two that suffer from R.I so split them from the group as marleigh picks on them. also makes transporting them easy


----------

